# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة أثر: كيف كنتم تستقبلون شهر رمضان

## احمد ابو انس

*سُئِل ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- :


كيف كنتم تستقبلون شهر رمضان ؟


قال :

((ما كان أحدنا يجرؤ أن يستقبل الهلال
وفي قلبه مثقال ذرة حقد على أخيه المسلم)) .

ما صحة هذا الأثر؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لم أجده ، ويشتهر هذا الأثر عند قرب رمضان ، ولا إخاله يصح ، والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

انتشر أثر نسب لابن مسعود أنه قال :ما كان أحدنا يجرؤ على استقبال هلال رمضان وفي قلبه*مثقال ذرة حقد على أخيه المسلم!
وقد بحثت عنه فلم أجد له أثرا.
د. عمر المقبل*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الحمد لله على توفيقه ، وجزاك خيرا أخي الحبيب أبا أنس.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=220944

----------


## احمد ابو انس

أثر موقوف : [  أن ابن مسعود سئل كيف كنتم تستقبلون رمضان قال ما كان أحدنا يجرؤ أن يستقبل الهلال وفيه قلبه مثقال ذرة من حقد على أخيه ] .
درجة الخبر :  كذب لا إسناد له.

http://la-tnshor.blogspot.com/2014/06/blog-post_22.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t161018/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*تنبــيه على أثرين منشرين ، مكذوبين على إبن مسعود رضي الله عنه ،والامام مالك رحمه الله:

الأثر الأول:

قال ابن الحكم :
" كان مالك إذا دخل رمضان يفر من قراءة الحديث و مجالسة أهل العلم".

ذكره ابن رجب في لطائفه بلا سند (1/183)

وليس له سند ولا أثر في كتب الحديث والاخبار فهو مكذوب عن مالك رحمه الله فلا يجوز نشره .

بل ذُكر ان الامام مالك كان ينكر على من يترك مجالس الحديث في رمضان.!

قال المزي في تهذيب الكمال (2/397) :
وَقَال عَبد الله بن الحسين المصيصي : سمعت عَبد الله بن يوسف يقول : سماعي _ الموطأ_من مالك عرض الحنيني ، عرضه عليه مرتين ، سمعت أنا وأبو مسهر.

قال : وكان الحنيني إذا دخل شهر رمضان ، ترك سماع الحديث.
فقال له مالك : يا أبا يعقوب ، لم تترك سماع الحديث في رمضان ؟

إن كان فيه شيء يكره في رمضان ، فهو في غير رمضان يكره ؟

فقال له الحنيني : يا أبا عَبد الله ، شهر أحب أن أتفرغ فيه لنفسي.

فان صح هذا الاثر فهو مخالف لما ذكره ابن رجب رحمه الله وان الامام مالك انكر عليه تركه مجالس الحديث واقباله على القران..!؟


الاثر الثاني:

{سئل ابن مسعود:كيف كنتم تستقبلون رمضان؟ قال:ما كان احدنا يجرؤ على استقبال الهلال وفي قلبه ذرة حقد على أخيه المسلم}.

ينسبه بعضهم الى ابن رجب في لطائفه ولم اجده، وليس هو في كتب الحديث والاخبار ..!

فهو أثر لا اصل له ،مكذوب على ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه فلا يجوز نشره ،كما نبه أهل العلم.

والله اعلم .

اللهم بلغنا رمضان في غير ضراء مضرة ولافتنة مضلة .

اللهم بلغنا رمضان في صحة وعافية،وأمن وأمان.

اللهم وفقنا لصيامه وقيامه إيمانا واحتسابا .

اللهم وفقنا فيه لقراءة القران ،وختمه يا رحمان .......آمين.

محبكم أبو أحمد مراد الجيجلي.*

----------

